# Pioneer DEX-P99RS Group Purchase



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

950.00 plus shipping from Hong Kong. you will complete your transaction through ebay/paypal directly there will be no group pooling of money, 

The seller will ship anywhere


Pioneer DEX-P99RS Elegance CD Player RDS USB! P88RS on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 15:21:47 BST)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Tell him to throw in the ipod cable and I might be game. Otherwise, we'll have to source that cable, too. 
It might be a standard USB type cable, but pioneer sells a specific cable for it. 

Do you have any idea on a shipped cost? "Plus shipping" could be anything and could get pretty high. 

h'ville.... huntsville, al by chance?



Oh, and can someone verify that this does 31band eq PER CHANNEL? We know it does 31 band EQ, but is that total or per channel (think: left/right eq). That's a deal breaker.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm def interested, but i agree, i have to know it does 31 band per side.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

So let me get this right we have to do $950 upfront and if 10 people buy then we get a discount refunded to us?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

didn't catch that... read over it again. looks like he's saying we pay a different price up front, then if 10 people buy we get the difference of $950 refunded to us. 

So, say we pay $1100. We would get $150 back. At least, that's how I'm reading it. 
If that's the case, then what is the seller going to ask? 
I'll hold other comments until I find out for sure...


OP, details, please. 
Do you know the seller?
Trust the seller?
He an authorized dealer?
Shipping costs (estimate)?
etc
etc

Thanks, man.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

no, ypu pay 1015 up front plus shipping and then you get back the group buy refund.


you can get one right now for 1015.00


what the hell is an ipod ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

an ipod... you know ... the thing that has replaced CDs. 
*yes, I still use those, too*


so, how does this work? is there a date he's going to do this... 
link? 


again:
do you know him?
is he authorized pioneer dealer?

these are things it would be nice to know since you're not giving direct contact information yet. Otherwise, I'd ask him myself.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> It might be a standard USB type cable, but pioneer sells a specific cable for it.
> 
> from the website it is USB into the head unit so you can use any standard
> ipod cable that usb terminates.
> ...


I believe it is left and right, waiting on a UK manual as we speak


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ctrhenry said:


> I believe it is left and right, waiting on a UK manual as we speak


I figured. Since it's replacing the p9 combo, I would think so. But, I know that this is a definite deal breaker for some.


I didn't even know there was a huntsville, tn. 


gotcha on the usb cable. I figured as much, but you never know.

shipping is nice to know. I don't know exactly what handling fees he would tack on. I don't know import taxes/fees that could be included. Shipping is not just 'shipping' in an overseas case (or any case). At least, it has never been for me. So, again, I say it could range from $30-100+ depending on the conditions. That's why I asked for a more definitive grasp. 
If you're annoyed by these questions, tell the seller to chime in here and answer directly, or give me his info and I'll ask him. I get the feeling like you don't want to answer these, but I believe they're righteous questions and I know I certainly would like to know what I'm getting myself into before 'committing' to anything.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

> shipping is shipping.... your paying overseas shipping on this head unit regardless of which way it comes from the east or the far east


sig: ** Insert Witty Comment Here**


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Something does seem a bit "off" with this group buy. ctrhenry, do you personally know and trust the seller on Ebay?


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

It smells like old cheese in here. :inout:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Does he mean flat-rate shipping?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Megalo said:


> It smells like old cheese in here. :inout:


And a bit fishy too...

What the hell kind of group buy has you pay the full price up front, by yourself, then wait on a discount?

The point of a GROUP buy is to buy it as a GROUP for a discount.

This seems all kinds of backwards...

edited for safety


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

super edit


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Something does seem a bit "off" with this group buy. ctrhenry, do you personally know and trust the seller on Ebay?






dont know this guy at all. 

1. he will do 950 plus shipping for anyone regardless of how many get bought
2. he will ship it marked as toy/gift so you dont get hit with customs
3. he will accept paypal so your covered at least as far as that goes
4. he has really good feedback.
5. I will be sending my money as soon as he quotes shipping and sends me a paypal invoice.

nothing fishy. 

but I am glad to see these hitting the street for around 1k.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

Megalo said:


> It smells like old cheese in here. :inout:



maybe "here is the headunit all you monkees are drooling over for a great deal "

would have been a better headline.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

el_chupo_ said:


> And a bit fishy too...
> 
> What the hell kind of group buy has you pay the full price up front, by yourself, then wait on a discount?
> 
> ...


it sure as hell beats everybody send your money to one guy and do the whole hope and pray for it to work out well.

see above, 950 plus shipping for anyone even as a single buyer.

shoot the guy an email.

or wait for Pioneer to get them out to Best Buy


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ctrhenry said:


> shoot the guy an email.


Sure thing! (where's his address?)

the thing is, you're seemingly organizing a group buy, but have not given us any direction on how to go about actually buying it.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Sure thing! (where's his address?)
> 
> the thing is, you're seemingly organizing a group buy, but have not given us any direction on how to go about actually buying it.


All I know is if you go in on this, I call dibs on your black face!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

ctrhenry said:


> it sure as hell beats everybody send your money to one guy and do the whole hope and pray for it to work out well.
> 
> see above, 950 plus shipping for anyone even as a single buyer.
> 
> shoot the guy an email.


See this:


bikinpunk said:


> Sure thing! (where's his address?)
> 
> the thing is, you're seemingly organizing a group buy, but have not given us any direction on how to go about actually buying it.



You havent helped the situation or any ones confidence with your posts...Even a Ebay username or item number so we can look up his auctions ourselves...


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

God I hope this pans out well. Cause if it does I know what I wanna get myself this winter....hmmm I think I wanna sell my yellow prs subs...lol


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

soooo, anyone verify the eq setup on it? is it single or dual 31 band eq?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

mikey7182 said:


> All I know is if you go in on this, I call dibs on your black face!


Back of the line, buddy. 

Great _group _buy here....:laugh:


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

FoxPro5 said:


> Back of the line, buddy.
> 
> Great _group _buy here....:laugh:


I will throw my spare 2118 at you!


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> See this:
> 
> 
> 
> You havent helped the situation or any ones confidence with your posts...Even a Ebay username or item number so we can look up his auctions ourselves...


This was posted by the OP on another thread.

Pioneer DEX-P99RS Elegance CD Player RDS USB! P88RS on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 15:21:47 BST)


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

BurntCircuits said:


> This was posted by the OP on another thread.
> 
> Pioneer DEX-P99RS Elegance CD Player RDS USB! P88RS on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 15:21:47 BST)


thanks, forgot that in my original post in this thread.

mods please change the title of this thread to if you want one or just wish to talk about it here is a link to the DEX-P99RS


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

well anyone order yet?

looks like a very nice deck....


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

been waiting aweek for the guy to send me a paypal invoice or start an ebay
auction in US. not inspiring confidence atthis point.

They have still not been seen by my cousin in Germany. He is going out again this weekend to see if he can locate one


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have friends in japan and china. Let me get some prices. Most likely over the 1k mark tho, however it would be 100% legit, shipped to me in canada and then to you. Let me research this tonight.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

I too am checking my european and asian connections. If there's a call for this deck, I can get it. I brought 90% of the black-faced Denon DCT-1's into this country, and this shouldn't be any different. Just need to pull some strings.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

starboy869 said:


> I have friends in japan and china. Let me get some prices. Most likely over the 1k mark tho, however it would be 100% legit, shipped to me in canada and then to you. Let me research this tonight.


just make sure the tuner is right


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

Scott Buwalda said:


> I too am checking my european and asian connections. If there's a call for this deck, I can get it. I brought 90% of the black-faced Denon DCT-1's into this country, and this shouldn't be any different. Just need to pull some strings.


its been 20 hours ......... whats the hold up


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Scott Buwalda said:


> I too am checking my european and asian connections. If there's a call for this deck, I can get it. I brought 90% of the black-faced Denon DCT-1's into this country, and this shouldn't be any different. Just need to pull some strings.


Scott, if you get a line on some of these please do post it up. I would trust buying one through you/your sources.

Zach


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Some of us talked about this at the North Alabama BikiniQ: Just waiting on a reliable/trustworthy source... Interest is definitely there.
1grand is a lot of trust.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah 1g + is a lot of trust. For me IF I can do this then you'll have full contact, updates, etc.

As of now I put the word out, but so far nothing at all.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

ctrhenry said:


> They have still not been seen by my cousin in Germany. He is going out again this weekend to see if he can locate one


Pioneer has a German dealer locator here:
Pioneer Deutschland: Fachhändler: Suche

Please keep us posted on this.


----------



## linkage8822 (Aug 31, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> I too am checking my european and asian connections. If there's a call for this deck, I can get it. I brought 90% of the black-faced Denon DCT-1's into this country, and this shouldn't be any different. Just need to pull some strings.


I'll ship ya this deck if you ship me some of those fancy speakers of yours!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

linkage8822 said:


> I'll ship ya this deck if you ship me some of those fancy speakers of yours!


Ok, somehow I need to figure out how to eliminate my old ID (linkage8822). Can any of the moderators help? I had to create a new one some time ago (nirschl) but for some reason since I did the "remember me" thing with the old ID it always logs in as such. i have to log out and relogin as "nirschl." Sometimes I forget before I post. We are in fact the same person..


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I originally had a DEH-P01 on order from Japan and dropped my order because of the wait. It is the same unit, but with an external 6x50 amp and tuning for Japanese FM band. It was just over $1k shipped through Ooparts International if anyone is interested. I have read great reviews from people who bought car parts from them and their communication was great through out the process.

I will be buying one of these units eventually. Just not right this minute.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

No word yet. *sigh*

Shipping from Germany is going to be a nightmare. From Europe, it'd need to ship from Switzerland to be a viable alternative.

nirschl, I am sure we can work something out. E-mail me. [email protected]

Scott


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah nothing on my end yet either. Shipping from japan to north america is around 150us for ems service. I get all my stuff this way 3 days max from japan to my door.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

looks like an awesome deck especially bc of the all in one feature but primary reason I took this off my list of possible Head/Processors is bc Id have to run (4) 5meter RCAs from front to back which to me = gay!!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I also have 2 friends of mine who are military and stationed in Europe on the look out for these. 1 of them is in Germany and the other is in the UK. Between everyone looking, one of us is bound to find something. 

And with these guys, I can get the decks shipped via military post which should be significantly cheaper than commercial! So if anyone else finds these in either of those 2 countries let me know and I'll see if we can work out a shipping method for them.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> I also have 2 friends of mine who are military and stationed in Europe on the look out for these. 1 of them is in Germany and the other is in the UK. Between everyone looking, one of us is bound to find something.
> 
> And with these guys, I can get the decks shipped via military post which should be significantly cheaper than commercial! So if anyone else finds these in either of those 2 countries let me know and I'll see if we can work out a shipping method for them.



Shipping via a military APO is key! It is "significantly cheaper" I can tell you from experience. However, things do tend to get lost(will eventually show) at times when going that route.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

nirschl said:


> Shipping via a military APO is key! It is "significantly cheaper" I can tell you from experience. However, things do tend to get lost(will eventually show) at times when going that route.


I agree that shipping APO is the way to go since it will be so drastically cheaper. But in the 12 years I've been using that system, I've never had anything get lost or even be late. Maybe you've had bad luck, or maybe I've just had good luck.  Either way, I have friends in Japan too that are military if you need access to military post. Just shoot me a PM.

Zach


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> No word yet. *sigh*


Did you ever hear anything


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nothing yet with my contacts.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Why not collect the money and go directly to pioneer?


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

I still don't understand why they don't offer them for sale over here.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

If anyone knows of an actual retail outlet in Hong Kong that is carrying this radio, I have a long time business partner who lives in HK and I can have him go check it out and advise.

If they are available via retail then it should be an easy transaction. It is my understanding, however, that the HK market radio tuner will not work here?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

rockinridgeline said:


> It is my understanding, however, that the HK market radio tuner will not work here?


This is true and you will need a FM frequency adaptor....basically the same with most overseas spec HUs


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> Why not collect the money and go directly to pioneer?


I emailed a rep and was told it wasn't available for US purchase.  Several dealers I know got the same response.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> I emailed a rep and was told it wasn't available for US purchase.  Several dealers I know got the same response.


??????
This is the thing that I don't understand about companies. How can something "not be available"? 
If you've got the money, barring some legal reason of course, it should be available.
I could understand if they couldn't carry it, but to not be able to order one......


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Is there more demand in Europe and Asia than the U.S. ? I dont think so...
So how can a unit such as this not be available in this market ?
Maybe it has something to do with territorial rights ? Maybe all the major car audio companies have agreed on something regarding territorial rights... :mean:


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

stereojnky said:


> ??????
> This is the thing that I don't understand about companies. How can something "not be available"?
> If you've got the money, barring some legal reason of course, it should be available.
> I could understand if they couldn't carry it, but to not be able to order one......


I don't understand either. I'm not technically a dealer (no storefront, stock, etc), but I can purchase directly from Pioneer at either dealer cost or wholesale depending on the item. I got the same answer about a year ago when I tried to order a pair of the 4" PRS mids that WLDock had. No dice. I tried to order them directly and through another dealer and we both got the same answer: not available. Maybe someone with deeper dealer pockets gets treated differently... who knows. I'd be all in for this at $1000, which isn't too far off MSRP as it is IIRC.

As far as territorial rights go, I don't see how these being available in the US affects overseas markets in the least. We've got Scott and several other big names here jumping through hoops just to try and get this damn thing, so it's not like it's easy to get one from an overseas dealer regardless. I spent a week emailing back and forth with a dealer in the UK only to get quoted $50 off MSRP for a purchase of 10 units! How much business would the overseas dealers lose by allowing it to be available over here too?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Robb said:


> Is there more demand in Europe and Asia than the U.S. ?


You just hit the nail on the head. Sadly, the popular majority of the U.S. market just wants loud bass that can be heard from blocks away. True SQ enthusiasts are pretty rare over here. It's sad, but market research shows that hu's like the P99RS, DRZ, 7909, CDX-C90 aren't around anymore because sales just weren't there for them.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> It's sad, but market research shows that hu's like the P99RS, DRZ, 7909, CDX-C90 aren't around anymore because sales just weren't there for them.


Well those units you mentioned will produce 'Loud bass' as well... no ? :laugh:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Robb said:


> Well those units you mentioned will produce 'Loud bass' as well... no ? :laugh:


LOL! That they will. But why spend $1,000-$1,500 for a hu to produce loud bass when a $199 JVC, Kenwood, Dual, Panasonic, etc... will do it just as well? The current car audio market in the U.S. is sad indeed.


----------



## Rare177 (Sep 7, 2009)

I've tried getting one of these over here in Australia, no deal, i'll be ordering one from that ebay member at the end of the month unless any one can convince me he's no good.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I might have something. X my fingers.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

starboy869 said:


> I might have something. X my fingers.


:laugh: Now I know why you sold the 7909...hehe


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> LOL! That they will. But why spend $1,000-$1,500 for a hu to produce loud bass when a $199 JVC, Kenwood, Dual, Panasonic, etc... will do it just as well? The current car audio market in the U.S. is sad indeed.


To top it off, even about half the people like "us" generally wait for things to go on sale because it is not moving or buy unauthorized. How many people that rave about the PRS comps paid retail in a store? 

I am NOT saying that is everybody, but take the limited number of people in the US who even care about something like the P99RS, then throw away the ones who won't pay that amount even though they "would kill for it", and you are probably looking at sales in the thousands.

Although, if somebody could get a like on these things for $1k, I would be ALL IN!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Rare177 said:


> I've tried getting one of these over here in Australia, no deal, i'll be ordering one from that ebay member at the end of the month unless any one can convince me he's no good.


He told me I could get the same thing in the US for cheaper but would charge me $60 if I bought it to ship. He only took that one picture for a $1k item. The item description says it has 3 outputs at the top, then the quoted text is for the true P99RS which states 4 outputs. I checked the Pioneer China and Hong Kong web site, it wasn't listed as available there (could be made there and stolen--I know). Still isn't available in Europe and has been listed for a month now.

Nothing that says he is no good, but something does say "not quite right" to me. I thought that since it is paypal covered, I would take the risk, but I still can't do it. Paypal claims are not headache free, and $1k is a bunch of money to drop on a shady deal.

Like I said in the post above, if it were a group buy from a trusted person and $1k, I would be all over it.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

pionkej said:


> To top it off, even about half the people like "us" generally wait for things to go on sale because it is not moving or buy unauthorized. How many people that rave about the PRS comps paid retail in a store?
> 
> I am NOT saying that is everybody, but take the limited number of people in the US who even care about something like the P99RS, then throw away the ones who won't pay that amount even though they "would kill for it", and you are probably looking at sales in the thousands.
> 
> Although, if somebody could get a like on these things for $1k, I would be ALL IN!


All valid points on why they would not STOCK an item but to deny yourself a sale because it's not available??? Maybe I'm missing something.

Reminds me of this one time @ Walmart. There was a car magazine (past month's issue) with the plastic torn off of it (had a calendar in it or something). Anyway, even though I brought up a similar mag, same title, because the one I wanted didn't have a upc (it was on the plastic), they wouldn't sell it to me. I even offered to pay double for it! The manager even told me that they were going to send it back to the manufacturer and that it would probably be destroyed! I still can't believe that one. 

It's official, customer service is dead!

I know that was a long winded Walmart story but that kind of behavior just doesn't make much sense to me.

Anybody know a Pioneer rep or Distro. so we can at least get an explanation?


----------



## Rare177 (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah i messaged him about the 3 pre outs, he said that was a mistake and it has 4, he claims its a genuine p99rs from pioneer and not a fake rip off.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Rare177 said:


> yeah i messaged him about the 3 pre outs, he said that was a mistake and it has 4, he claims its a genuine p99rs from pioneer and not a fake rip off.


If you feel comfortable, go for it. If it works out, please let all of us know, because it is a good deal compared to some of the selling prices I have heard floating around. 

This is not a sarcastic answer at all either. I REALLY would love to know it is legit and hope he has more to list.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Robb said:


> Is there more demand in Europe and Asia than the U.S. ? I dont think so...
> So how can a unit such as this not be available in this market ?
> Maybe it has something to do with territorial rights ? Maybe all the major car audio companies have agreed on something regarding territorial rights... :mean:


It's because of website like this one, where people usually think they can make better sound with cheaper components. Not saying anything bad, just that Japan, Indonesia pay big money to have something they want. 

Talking to my Japanese friend made me understand their logic: 
Japanese rather save as much money to buy something really expensive than buy many cheaper things. They don't have more money, it's just how it is. 

Kelvin


----------



## Rare177 (Sep 7, 2009)

That is true, but the demand in Australia for expensive products is very high, if you knew how much we had to pay here for certain products you would be amazed, an RE XXX cost about 1800usd, people still buy them.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

We beat you guyz: 
My cousin is selling RE XXX for 2200usd for the 12" here in Tahiti  (not because he can, just that import taxes are outragious) 

Kelvin


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

I am one step from a source in Asia. I am waiting to hear from him how many I can grab at a time. Hang tight, a solution is right around the corner.

Scott


----------



## Rare177 (Sep 7, 2009)

awsome stuff scott, count me in.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Scott is da man


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Scott Buwalda said:


> I am one step from a source in Asia. I am waiting to hear from him how many I can grab at a time. Hang tight, a solution is right around the corner.
> 
> Scott


Fingers crossed, patiently waiting.

New sigline.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Scott Buwalda said:


> I am one step from a source in Asia. I am waiting to hear from him how many I can grab at a time. Hang tight, a solution is right around the corner.Scott


I had a feeling you might pull this off.

Too bad most of the funds I just got from selling the P9 are spent. Here we go again...


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I am looking for a DRZ currently, but would be totally in for this if it is right around the $1k mark!


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

My "blankety blank" hybrid-audio.com e-mail account has been down all day. Grrr.... The answer may be waiting out in cyberspace. Anyone in the 206 area code want to throw a molotov cocktail at Superb Internet's front door (just kidding of course, I'm not a terrorist)? I'll update the moment I hear. My goal is to bring around 10 in the first try, and then go from there.

Scott


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i know many are anxiously waiting, curious who is really down to put up the cash though 

I appreciate you trying to get some of these into the states, I wish I would have jumped on those Denon you got a few years ago. Thanks Scott and please keep us updated


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Scott bringin in the goods??


----------



## Rare177 (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott can you post me one out in Australia once and if you get them in?


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

I can post them anywhere, no porblem.

I heard from SE Asia...he's just checking on quantity available right now. I told him between 10 and 20 units. Hopefully I didn't stick my foot in my mouth and there are truly 10+ people really interested in this deck.

Scott


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Im sure you wont have a problem selling them once you get them here...i think its more about knowing that its possible, then you will get serious buyers. Im sure people are just sitting and waiting to see if its happening. Keep us updated


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I want one of these decks Scott depending on price of course. But you know when you get a new deck you get the upgrade bug, well I just found the perfect complement to this deck

News

Scroll down and look at the L1 Pro Special Edition 

That thing is sooo sexy I just want to cuddle with it

Scott really is THE man!!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I want one but please set up a lay-a-way payment plan for me. Thanks


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I am very interested in this. Scott, if you can let me know here or by PM if the price would be at/around $1k, I would greatly appreciate it. I am between this and a DRZ and there is one on e-bay with a day left I might bid on depending on this situation.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

My goal is to sell at $1,000 shipped. That's my goal anyway. We'll see what kind of group discount can be obtained buying a case lot of them at a time. 

Cohheednme, you found my latest project! 

Scott


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

interesting on both the Pioneer DEX-P99RS as well as the new Hybrid ring radiator


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> interesting on both the Pioneer DEX-P99RS as well as the new Hybrid ring radiator


Man my wife is gonna kill me


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> Man my wife is gonna kill me


I know the feeling. 

Kelvin


----------



## Rare177 (Sep 7, 2009)

this is exciting 

i've been wanting one of these ever since they came out.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> Man my wife is gonna kill me


We've already discussed it. She's cool with it. 

Just need to scrape up the rest of the money now.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like its coming later January early February to Canada....

Pioneer DEX-P99RS ? - Canadian Car Audio - Canada’s #1 Car Audio Forum


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Scott I see you said that you are trying to source the unit from Asia so will it have the seperate eq unit like the P9 or will it be an all in one deck?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm just waiting on a firm price point. If the price comes in at the expected $1K mark, then I'll need to sell my current hu.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry guys, the price from SE Asia looks to be too high. I am beating him up, waving the enticement of 10+ peices in his nose, so I'll wait to hear. But the first price he gave me is a no-go. You guys might want to researtch other avenues.

Scott


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Scott, if you don't mind, can tell which country was that?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

well thanks for all you've done thus far Scott just keep us updated


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

I got my unit this week (in UK). This model has exactly the same eq model as the DEQ-P9/90 models being a replacement. And, to confirm the question asked: 

- It has independent L/R EQ (31-band)
- It has independent phase per output (unlike the models it replaced)
- It has an open xover on all bands except the tweeter which looks to be restricted on the HP to 800hz but this can be bypassed by using 'pass' as the slope.
- It has 5 slots to store settings
- You can copy eq settings from one setting to another!

Hopefully, I've answered most queries but, any other specifics, just ask


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it made in Japan? 

(Please say yes)


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

How much does it go for over there?


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

It's advertised for £1399.99 but I got mine a bit cheaper.


----------



## speedwerx (Oct 1, 2009)

Just received my unit on Tuesday and it's absolutely beautiful. The fit and finish is top rate and the improved navigation and additional features are worth a premium in and of themselves. And of course the audio quality is outstanding, with the unit offering nearly identical tune-ability as the P9 combo. I purchased the unit from Ebay with much initial in-trepidation, however I am happy to report that the transaction was flawless, the seller was a pleasure to deal with providing excellent communication. I was quite surprised to receive the unit in 3 days. The total cost of the unit including shipping was $1080.

So those who want to pull the trigger but my be having reservations, take the plunge with confidence!


----------



## XllentAudio (Jun 29, 2009)

ctrhenry said:


> no, ypu pay 1015 up front plus shipping and then you get back the group buy refund.
> 
> 
> you can get one right now for 1015.00
> ...


your mom's an ipod :laugh:


----------

